# Please help ID



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Hi. Can anyone ID this fish? I've homed him from a mate and no idea what it is


----------



## TROK4614 (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks similar to a Rainbow Cichlid.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Female Salvini (_Trichromis salvini_).


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

It's a salvini.


----------

